# Sand cap for Walstad method



## SwissCheeseHead (Dec 24, 2014)

Using pool filter sand as a cap is a pretty common practice. If you get true pool filter sand that is #20 sized grain, it won't make a mess in the tank, and it won't "suffocate" the soil as the grains are large enough for water to seep in. You will have to rinse it several times to get a good portion of the dust off of the sand but after that, it does a really great job.

Aqua Quartz® 50lbs Pool Filter Sand (61308) - Pool Maintenance Equipment - Ace Hardware

I'm sure there are more experienced folks that will chime in on this.


----------



## charliey (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks, how thick of a cap do you recommend for my particular situation?


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

1" of pool filter sand should suffice.


----------



## charliey (Dec 31, 2012)

So just to clarify, 1" of pool filter sand won't be to thick?


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

1" is just about right. I wouldn't go any deeper.


----------

